# [SOLVED] Upside Down Camera Image...help please!!!



## LESDEN (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi.
I keep having a problem with my Acer Aspire 5630 laptop. My built in webcam shows my image upside down. How do I fix this? Thanks for any help!!! I need to Skype with family thats far away!!!


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Upside Down Camera Image...help please!!!*

Click on the image to see if it flips the right way up. If that does nothing, try re-installing the driver from Acer's website: 

USA: Acer Support: Welcome to Acer Support

UK: Service & Support


----------



## LESDEN (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Upside Down Camera Image...help please!!!*

Thank you!!! I tried it and so far it's working correctly


----------

